# QR codes/Smart Phones



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

So, I've been looking around at QR Codes and the use of Smart Phones.

Who is using QR codes to drive traffic to their web sites? How do you use them? I can see printing the code on my business card, event marketing materials, hang tags, decal on my vehicles...heck...I'm not sure that a tattoo on my forehead would be out of the question if it drove traffic to my site!

So, does anyone else see value of this method of marketing or is it, like the internet, just a fad?

Doug


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bump! 

No response at all! Is this because no one here is into the whole QR thing? Are we all missing an opportunity to promote our business with the newer technology? Or, is this just a well kept secret that everyone is doing and not sharing? Or is it, Hey man, it's the weekend, we don't want to be thinking about no stinkin business stuff!

Hmmmm, maybe I should have stayed in school!


----------



## justinstad (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey,
I'm using them.
Have one on the back of my business card, as my twitter logo and I have Facebook "sponsored ad" going with one too.
It's a great way to catch someone's eye!
I'm heading out now but if you have specific questions let me know and I'll try to answer them although I'm also new at it all!

The coolest thing is how great the error correction is. I've stuck my logo over top of it and the scan app on my iPhone still reads it no problem!


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the reply Justin. Seems like a great opportunity to me to get your web address out there, without the hassle and potential cost of SEO, the big mystery thing!

I do have a question. Since I can't test (don't have a smart phone), does size matter and does it relate to distance scanned from? Can I print on a banner at a given size and expect it to be scanned from, say, 12 feet?

Thank you again.

Doug


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

I have used QR codes for promotions and to drive traffic to my site. But the numbers are so small its more a just for innovation.
SEO and internet marketing and paid advertising are the primary drivers for traffic.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

I suppose it could depend on the structure of your business. We attend a lot of "events" where we make and sell shirts on site. I suppose if you are retail shop or a home based business, not in the public eye, it could have less exposure for you.

I'm printing up my hang tags today with the qr code on the back, along with our web address spelled out for those of us without a smart phone.

Doug


----------



## justinstad (Jan 28, 2011)

"does size matter" ...for ever the question.
My answer is... Yes, but not much.
The thing is the smart phone with "auto-focus" has to focus on the image so if it's too small it won't do it properly.
I'd say print one on regular paper, the size you want and get a friend to test it before you print on a banner.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

I have the qr codes on my business cards printed at 20mm by 20mm and they read perfectly. It then saves the contacts directlyand t-shirts printed with the codes for certain promotions but if the consumer does not have the code reader or the phone its not worth it.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

I suspect a smart phone is in my near future....but which one? That is a problem in itself!

Doug


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

jdoug5170 said:


> I suspect a smart phone is in my near future....but which one? That is a problem in itself!
> 
> Doug


I say u can't.go wrong with a HTC android


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

QR codes are here and they can be very helpful! I have put them on everything from shirts Social Media, t-shirts and the new business card « The Garment Edge to banners and business cards. They are not defendant on size, more on if your phone can get a clear shot of it. 

The real key is to have the code placed where it can be seen, and to have the target it takes the user to be engaging and useful. A lot of companies overuse them and do not have good solid content connected to it. What do you want the consumer to see? It can be linked to a webpage, video, text, almost anything. The article above has a link to a QR code generator page so you can make your own.

Video and webpages seem to be the top content but make sure you are giving the consumer something that they are looking for. Here is a good article on the use of QR codes and who is using them: BREAKING: QR CODE STATS REVEALED | The MGH Modern Marketing Blog

I think they are great and can add a lot. Just my 2 cents though


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

here is a cool history and info run down on QR codes also.


----------



## ik1331 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi there...

QR Codes.... I do them on TShirts....

Irv


----------



## driven designs (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi guys I did not know we could make our own codes thanks for the info 
And now I'm going to have a qr sticker on my work van 

Ps: you can even scan off the screen


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

You can never go to big with your QR code. Calvin Klein recently had one that was like 50 feet X 50 feet in Manhattan...pretty cool.

I like the van idea too...include it in your vehicle wrap if you go that route.


----------



## WikiThreads (Apr 2, 2011)

Doug, I'm not yet using QR codes for our business, but my customers have started to put them on t-shirts. Here's a blog post I wrote on best practices. Yes, I think size matters. Think you shouldn't go larger than 3" by 3" so I would not use on a banner. Explained in my post:


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Interesting discussion! I didn't realize it was so easy to create a QR code for whatever text you want such as a promotion! If I only had a smart phone!


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

I use QR code on my business card too. I think the more people are moving to smart phones the more the whole QR business will become popular. I started to notice recently that many products nowadays have a QR code on them such as, cereal box, tomatoes can, milk,...etc


----------



## beOomi (Mar 31, 2011)

I never even knew what a QR code was (or that it had a neam) until I stumbled across the article linked from here. Now I like the idea and have already toyed with some content. My first one was my company motto.

Regarding size: although I'm no expert, I did generate one on my laptop screen, so about 6"x6" and it scanned so fast on my iPhone that I hadn't even steadied the phone to take the picture. It worked just as well with a tiny one.

I plan on running a few designs around on my products.

The thing is; I've hardly seen any of these in the UK, so I was wondering if they had become popular in the US more than over here.

I just love the versatility of the things and plan on tinkering with them for a while to come.

Cheers,

Pete.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I am using them on my site and my FB page. Keep in mind my "bling" site is new so I am working on getting traffic to the site (just starting digging into SEO ). But if you start thinking about all the possibilities with QR codes, it is amazing the applications.

Considering it is free technology...why not use it. Some people may not be able to read it if they don't have a smart phone but it certainly doesn't hurt your company image to be perceived as keeping up with technology. I think so often companies that have been in busy for a long time get in ruts and don't change. 

JMO


----------



## QReativeShirt (Apr 12, 2012)

I do not know if you are still interested in this discussion, anyway I work with QR Codes on t-shirts for prmotion and for entertainment.

If you need further information you can contact me.

Take a look here: QReativeShirt - QR Code T-Shirts


----------



## attitudeshirts (Apr 11, 2012)

nice idea. will try this soon.


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

Qr codes can be pretty cool, but I've had little success with them myself. 

scuba_steve2699 is right when he says "The real key is to have the code placed where it can be seen, and to have the target it takes the user to be engaging and useful. A lot of companies overuse them and do not have good solid content connected to it."

You really have to think and offer an experience worth scanning to mobile users. Just slapping a QR Code to your website will not work.


----------

